# Bottom Forum Jump list doesn't work



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I get this when trying to use the new (YAY!) bottom forum jump list:



> $bbuserinfo[username], you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> Is your account awaiting activation? If you did not receive the activation e-mail after you registered, or changed your e-mail address, please CLICK HERE to request it to be resent to you. (Check your SPAM filters.)
> 
> ...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry, didn't see Agatha's post. This is a duplicate.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I was just about to post an additional duplicate until I found yours.

Yeah. still broken.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll fix that today - moderator form interferes with with the forum jump forum (which is why bottom jumps are a hassle in the first place)


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

I believe I fixed it (on the forumdisplay and showthread pages at least).

Let me know if it's still broken for you.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

hey there is a bottom forum jump and it works...is this new?


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

it IS new (on one of the pages)...glad it works for you


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

well i have a semi photographic memory on certain things and it just looked 'out of place'..nice to know i was right and not imagining


----------

